# Car Question



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

I arrived in Juarez Monday morning and picked up my permanent residency visa at the INM office. I should be ready to actually make the move by the end of the year, or sooner, depending on how long it will take to sell my house and land. 

I'm prepared to sell both cars and just buy something reliable in Juarez, where I plan to stay a couple of months as I explore Durango, Mazatlan, and a few other places on the bus. 

I can take my 2002 Ford Ranger to Juarez with Texas plates just because it's a border city with a lot of cross-country business. No one pays any attention to US plates in Juarez.

The Ranger is perfect for Mexico, not too expensive looking, and not too new, and the more I think about the matter I'd rather not part with it. It only has 55,000 miles.

Should I even consider importing the Ranger, or would you recommend my original plan to just sell both cars and buy one in Mexico?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ADUANA current value of a 10 year old or older Ford Ranger 6Cyl. is $3,342 US. See chart below.

Resolución que establece el Mecanismo para garantizar el pago de contribuciones en mercancías sujetas a precios estimados por la SHCP

This value is what the 10% duty is based on plus 16% IVA tax on the duty of 10% of the current value plus a $50.00 US fee to ADUANA. [inspection and paperwork]

To nationalize your Ranger a licensed and registered auto importer on the US Mexican border will be paying ADUANA $50.00 US plus $334.00 US duty plus $53.00 US IVA to get it nationalized and receive in your name a "pedimento". Total to the ADUANA is $437.00 US.

If they require a recent TX smog certificate add that cost.

Total will be these plus the importer´s fee.

In Nuevo Lerado importers are charging about $600.00 US to $1000.00 US to do the work for vehicles that qualify [their fee] plus they get from ADUANA a 15 day temporary transit permit, included in their costs to you... another $400.00 pesos to ADUANA.

2 brokers on the west coast have been charging $65.00 US fee. One in Nogales and one in Mexicali.

These brokers total cost to you would be $437.00 + $65.00 US. They charge nothing for the $400.00 pesos temporary transit permit, just $400.00 pesos. No Calif. or Ariz. smog certificate needed there.

Total with these 2 importers would be around $537.00 US.

In Nuevo Laredo about $1,100.00 plus US.

If your Ranger is register in Texas you may need to have a current smog certificate at the 2 importers I mentioned. In that case add this cost.

No one has written about nationalizing a vehicle in Juarez where I have read so possibly only Nuevo Laredo importers are gouging Expats.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> ADUANA current value of a 10 year old or older Ford Ranger 6Cyl. is $3,342 US. See chart below.
> 
> Resolución que establece el Mecanismo para garantizar el pago de contribuciones en mercancías sujetas a precios estimados por la SHCP
> 
> ...




Thanks much, that covers everything I need to know about how to proceed. I'll call one of these licensed importers you speak of and see about the cost here in El Paso / Juarez.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Recent new import laws may have changed but I believe the old law stated you could import a vehicle exactly 10 years old, not 11,12 or 13 years old...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Recent new import laws may have changed but I believe the old law stated you could import a vehicle exactly 10 years old, not 11,12 or 13 years old...


That wasn´t the case as every 2 years the NAFTA agreement allows newer vehicles to be imported and maybe you are referring to a Mexican National not paying import duty on a 10 year old vehicle, I don´t know. You could always import older than 10 year old cars. As of Jan. 1st. 1984 to 2007 vehicles, NAFTA built, are allowed which I described the costs above.

There was a clause in the ADUANA rules once and some state still use it that you can import a 9 or 10 year old car only. That was not long lived.

Also Queretaro state will no allow a nationalized 2007 to be registered only 2006 and lower. This Nov. 30th. you can register a 2007 there.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Meanwhile, Juarez, even though you are in an area where little attention is payed to TX plates, it is very illegal for you to drive a foreign plated vehicle in Mexico, now that you are Residente Temporal. In the event of an accident you would find yourself up the creek of deeeeeeep sheeeeet with absolutely no paddle, no insurance and little more than a bucket and bean tacos. I would not do it. Import it first, get Mexican plates for your state and then the correct insurance; not expat insurance.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sorry; make that *Residente Permanente*, which makes it illegal for you to posses or drive a foreign plated car in Mexico. Only tourists or Residente Temporal can do that.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> Sorry; make that *Residente Permanente*, which makes it illegal for you to posses or drive a foreign plated car in Mexico. Only tourists or Residente Temporal can do that.


Thanks, RV. Right now I'm not driving at all. I have Mexican friends who pick me up and take me back to the bridge. I stay with them when in Juarez. However, I was not aware of what you are telling me and very well might have made that mistake at some point.


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

AlanMexicali said:


> ADUANA current value of a 10 year old or older Ford Ranger 6Cyl. is $3,342 US. See chart below.
> 
> Resolución que establece el Mecanismo para garantizar el pago de contribuciones en mercancías sujetas a precios estimados por la SHCP
> 
> ...



Could you please provide the name and/or contact info of the broker in Nogales? thanks very much


----------

